# PQ & reliability low end models



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

So, I still have not purchased a new TV to replace my Sony GWIII. Meanwhile I continue to watch my old Sony KV-20FS100 (that is a 20" CRT) it does have a pretty good picture, especially when fed an HD signal. It's size is getting to me. So, until I decide what to do about the 50" set, I'm considering picking up a 32" ish set. Most likely a low end model Sony, Panasonic, Toshiba or Samsung. So I'm naturally curious about the PQ and reliability of these lower end models. For example, a few sets I'm considering;
Panasonic S1, X1 series LCD or PDP
Sony S5100, L5000

All in all, comparing side by side "I" really cannot see much difference in PQ. I'm pretty much looking at 32" sets unless a really good deal comes along. How does the PQ of these lower end sets compare to the high end sets (like I said, in the store I really don't see much difference)? And reliability? Does the use of less expensive parts cause an exponential rise in the need for these sets to be serviced?

I'm more than half tempted to just go out and impulse buy and not worry about it 

I guess the question boils down to this - Is there a clear leader in a value set? Not just a cheap set.
What is the Onkyo 805 of flat panel displays?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Mark... 
Len's going to be the clear expert when it comes to reliability...
When it comes to PQ, IMO Toshiba doesn't play in the same league as the SPS trio... I notice you didn't mention LG... I would give them consideration if you're seriously considering Toshiba.
Also IMO, some of the biggest difference between sets within the same MFRs line is how well they handle the vdeo processing functions, such as scaling, deinterlacing, 3:2, etc without introducing artifacts. Unfortunately, you need to look at either a lot of different material, or very specific material to see the differences. The other big factor between different levels of sets is the calibration controls that are available, if you care about such things.

I think the decision between LCD and PDP should be made first, and based on your viewing environment and habits.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmm, LG? That would be GoldStar? I had a GoldStar TV back in the mid '80's as well as one of their microwaves. Have not been in consideration since. 

I'm leaning towards PDP, right now Sears has the Panasonic TC-P42S1 on sale for $649, very tempting.
On the flip side of that, my room is pretty bright so the other main contender is the Sony KDL-40S5100 clocking in at $647

I started off looking at less expensive 32" sets and am quickly working my way up. Kinda defeating the original purpose. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to my world. I don't want to start rumor-mongering, but there's some concern on the S1's and especially the G10s from Panny regarding black levels that rise over time due to improper preset voltage adjustments programmed in. Flip side of that is the S5100s supposedly don't do as good a job with so of the video conversions as Sony's higher end models, such as the handling of 3:2 content... I'm not sure exactly how important this is to you, or just how much higher you have to go to get out of it...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Came extremely close to picking up a Panasonic TC-P42S1 but let the lighting environment of my room make the choice for me. Picked up a Sony 40S5100, little bigger than I was originally going to get and more than I wanted to spend (remember this is a stop gap TV until I decide what I really want) but ??? 

It has a pretty good picture though it sure seems like my GWIII was better except in the daytime. Fairly happy with it except for one thing,... every now and then facial color tones change. It is only momentary but a bit distracting.


----------

